# NOCTURNUS (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Introducing NOCTURNUS, my eight legged entry for Davis Graveyard SpiderFest 2010.

This is a big fella, his body and head are 19 inches long and 10 inches wide and with the legs attached he measures 41 inches long and 36 inches wide.

The color scheme is simply black and white, I had played around with some different colors but felt the black and white suited him best.

Tomorrow I will coat him with some Spar Urethane to protect him from the rain then get him shipped mid-week so the can be part of Davis Graveyard SpiderFest 2010.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

he turned out wonderfully!
I really like the overall shape. From the side, it reminds me of a dancer


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one great looking spider.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

badass stoll.

this is just awesome


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love his Esther William's-like back arch..I'm sure he would leave NO SPLASH!

Congrats !


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Will look great in a spiderfest.... great job...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is truly a beautiful piece. The face is a marvelous blend of human and animal, and the balanced curves of the legs and body are pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Another fine piece Stoll! Awesome job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking spider. Always loved your work with the faces and especially the eyes.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like what you did with the body. Lots of detail to keep it from looking plain. Another masterpiece.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome! love the teeth!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

nice work Scott


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautifully done Scott!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome, just absolutely awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great work, Stoll! He'll get lots of attention at spiderfest, no doubt he'll go to the top of the web!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I also like the shape. I sealed the piece today with Spar Urethane then will knock down the shine with some flat enamel tomorrow...thinking I may reduce the white highlights a bit, seems a little intense...then ship it off to the Davis Graveyard. Goodbye NOCTURNUS.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm always impressed by your imagination and talent Stoll. Great job. "8 thumbs up"!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The most genius part of this particular design is the legs. That was the death of our huge papier mache spider, was making it one piece, and getting tired of repairing the legs. 

That thing is going to freak Chris out, LOL. I love it!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Having just killed a number of Redback Spiders around our house, this thing just freaks me out - nice job! Now if you were Aussie you would definitely paint a red mark on the back of her.

http://www.rooshooter.com.au/Photos/images/Poisonous Redback Spider_jpg.jpg


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Coolness! Very creepy!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome


----------

